# Gone blind



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

One of my 27 month old EE's went blind ??????????????????


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

OMG!!! How did you catch on to that?


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

I bring my hands in front of it's face and it doesn't react.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Ocular marek's?


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

The eyes look normal.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Here'a a couple of links for you with possible causes of blindness:
https://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/ps031
http://www.poultrydvm.com/condition/blindness


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Is she eating? Like is she finding the food? Filling her crop? I have a 9 year old who has one "cataract" eye and the other starting. She has difficulty finding the scratch. But she knows where the water and feed are and she has good weight. I imagine she"ll go completely blind and then I"ll have to fix her a livable situation.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Nm156 said:


> The eyes look normal.


Can you post some eye pictures? Do the pupils react to light?


----------

